# What checks are needed when you have dogs?



## momo (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

We were approved to adopt in September 05 and just before christmas my mother had an accident and broke her ankle. This has resulted in us looking after her 2 dogs
which is likely to be a permanent arrangement.

We are keeping the dogs in what was our conservatory and have made it into a little doggy room. They can't have access to the rest of the house as we have 3 cats.

What checks will our S/W have to do in relation to us having the dogs and will affect our chances of being matched?

Any advice welcome please!

Thanks,

Momo.


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Momo

We have one dog and she is quite big, but she is very friendly, we had to fill in a small questionare about our pets and our sw met her every time she came for our hs and knew that she was fine. I think that as long as they are friendly you should be fine and have no problems with matching.

love k


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Momo

We didn't have to do anything for our two.  Our SW saw them everytime she visited and also asked our referres about them but didn't have any forms to fill in for them.

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Our s/w sees our dog on each visit and I had to fill in a form with around 10 questions about doggy management, control and temprament.  I think she wants aletter form the vet to say dog is fully wormed and its temprament Our dog is a german shepherd who barks alot, particularly when visitors first arrive but she is really very gentle and mellow.

caseyxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

We didn't have to fill in any form for our dog.  We were told that if he was a dangerous breed, we would have to get a vet's report but as he is a border collie (non dangerous breed) that was fine.  

One note of caution though - My friend keeps her dog in a small enclosed hallway at her house and does not let her dog into the living areas where her family are.  She has had the dog since a pup and the pup was a lively friendly little soul but peed all over the place and chewed as pups do - hence the being kept in isolation. Now, at almost 3 years old, the dog has become a bit aggressive around people as she is not used to it and gets scared easily.  She has not bitten any one but I am wary of her when I visit as she shows her teeth and rolls her eyes.  She does have regular walks but does not mix with other dogs or people. In my experience it is not a good idea to keep dogs in small enclosed spaces like a conservatory and if you get more than one dog you have to be very firm with them as they develop a pack mentality.  I appreciate you are doing your best for the dogs and your mum but you might have to have a rethink about where to keep them.  I have 4 cats and one dog so dogs and cats can be kept together but you need to introduce them slowly to each other.  When we got our kitten last August we muzzled our dog for a week while they got to know each other as one snap of the dog's jaw and there was no second chance.  Our dog has never bitten any one or any cat but best to be on the safe side.  Hope this helps.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi momo
we had a to fill in a questionairre about our dog who was an 8 month old pup at the time. some of the questions were about his nature, how he was with children and did he ever bite..at that time he was still puppy nipping but nothing more. Our sw met him every visit and had no problem with him even though he was boisterous still. we also were urged to think about what we would do if it turned out for some reason the child and and the dog werent compatible..say the dog got jealous and nipped the child for example...would he be given up to a shelter,family member or whatever?
it turned out that just before xmas our dog bit me, badly, and he bit without any of the usual warning signs. we thought very hard over what to do, we didnt tell SS at first but we knew in our hearts what they would have said about the situation. at the end of the day ,unfortunately, after having him assessed by a behaviourist we decided it would be too risky to keep him with a child coming into our home sometime in the near future. sadly it was decided it wouldnt be responsible to re-home him so we had to have him put to sleep  
sorry this is a bit of a sad and negative story but wanted to put another angle on it... its important you take dogs and children seriously and SS take it seriously too. Of course if your dogs are gentle and lovely and SS see that then you shouldnt have any problem. 

kj x


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear MoMo
We have just completed our Home Study, and like the others, we had to fill out a questionnaire about our two dogs (1 good natured Jack Russell and 1 lovable old rescue mongrel...who's having a fatty lump removed as I write...we've been so worried for the last week since finding a golf-ball sized lump in his tummy) asking whether they were well behaved and where they sleep/eat/play and exercise. Our SW met them several times (both are white dogs and she always wore dark colours, so we often left them in the other room) and she agreed that they are very friendly (if yappy) dogs. They want a letter from our vet to say that they're ok and that their vaccinations are up-to-date.
I think having a dog can be quite a positive thing...it shows caring on our part and reports have shown the advantages of children growing up with dogs and other pets around (as long as they don't have allergies I suppose). The only down-side I can see is if our littlies want to bring along a pet such as a rabbit... our Jack Russell likes to chase anything smaller (and often bigger) than herself... but I'm sure we'd get around that!
Good luck with your adoption plans to all.
Love
EML


----------



## momo (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies!

We've been asked to fill in pet questionnaires by our S/W for both dogs- we did the same with the cats before panel. We have also been asked to get a letter from the dogs vet describing their temperement etc. I am a bit wary about this as one of the dogs- who is a terrier cross hates vets and has to be muzzled when he go's there.
the rest of the time he is a very friendly little dog with no cause for concern. the other dog is a large german shepherd cross who is the most softest docile dog you could ever meet!

Jennifer F-I understand what you mean- but we really can't mix the dogs & cats as the little dog- jazz- just wants to chase any cat that he see's- and 2 of our cats are rescue cats who are very timid and it would be unfair to them. it has taken them weeks to actually come downstairs as they know the dogs are in the house.
Jodie would be fine around cats but they would be scared of her because of her size & bark! The conservatory is quite large and heated- i've made them a bed there and they have a feeding area & toys. I go in to see them as much as possible (as well as walks) and spend time cuddling & playing with them. The dogs are happy to be taken out by my in laws too and are fine off the leads and when meeting other people/ dogs. Its not an ideal situation but we are dealing with it as best we can. 

Keemjay- i am so sorry to hear about the loss of your dog caleb, it must have been hearbreaking for you- i felt close to tears reading about that.

EML- hope your doggys operation goes well- Jodie had something similiar a few years ago which was removed surgically but it was just a fatty lump on examination and nothing sinister- hope yours will be nothing serious too-Glad we aren't the only ones with a dog who likes to chase things!

Momo xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Momo

I am sure that everything will be fine, even with the situation of the dog needing a muzzle to go to the vets.  Just think about how many humans are scared of the dentist and react to the situation, I am sure that would not preclude them from adopting.

Good luck 
Karen x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

KarenM said:


> Just think about how many humans are scared of the dentist and react to the situation


That would be me then- not sure if i could be muzzled for the dentist! i am terrified of the dentist!

xxxx


----------

